# Hello from Liverpool, UK



## dagmarpiano (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi there

I'm Dan Graham Popplewell, composer of music (who isn't?).

Currently running a movie trailer music company, and composing a lot of library music.


----------



## DynamicK (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Dan.


----------

